# The Navigator - Putting Aid



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 7, 2016)

In her quest to find me a Golf related Christmas present the wife bought me The Navigator, The Navigator is a putting aid made by Dirty Larry Golf in America.
Probably like the majority on here I expressed my delight while inside thinking, "oh good, something else to shove in the cupboard and never use"
but with the weather we've been having and actual Golf limited I found myself getting my Navigator out of the box and giving it a go.
It comes in a simple box and comprises 3 parts, a plastic attachment for fitting to your putter and 2 steel rods which screw together inside the plastic bit and are used for alignment.
The rods are fitted and then the whole thing is snapped onto your putter and screwed on for a tight fit, you then can use the box it came in to square the rods to the putter face using lines printed on the box.
Then it's a case of taking your stance and adjusting the alignment rod up and down until from your position the rod runs along the centre of your putter.
The literature then states you MUST start with 3 foot putts and not move further back until you have mastered the 3 footer. again slightly sceptical I followed the instructions and practised from 3 foot.

I probably used it 3-4 times a week in the house on carpet for the last 4 weeks.

My putting isn't the worst part of game normally averaging 32 putts a round so was unsure if I would see any vast improvement.

The last 2 rounds have been a great surprise, the first thing I noticed I am definitely more confident stood over a putt, my putter face is certainly more square to the target line and the putts are dropping, my last 2 rounds have been 28 and 31 putts respectively, no huge average improvement in itself the big think has been the No of 1 putts, I had 9 one putts and one off the green in the 28 putts round and 4 one putts and one off the green in the 31 putts round. 
I've never had so many in my life, a lot of the 2 putts have been tap ins and as much as I have had the odd 3 putt that's been down to my mistake misreading breaks.
Will it continue? Don't know, but I'll continue to practise with it, I'll keep you updated, but as of right now, I feel it has definitely helped me.

Below is a link to their website and a few piccies.

http://www.golfswingsystems.co.uk/product/the-navigator-putting-aid/


----------



## 3565 (Feb 7, 2016)

Good review, I saw this and was tempted but you posted that you'd got one, and have been waiting for your review. I have the T Stroke aid which is great if you putt with an arc so with that and the navigator together it could be really good with the feel and visual.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 7, 2016)

3565 said:



			Good review, I saw this and was tempted but you posted that you'd got one, and have been waiting for your review. I have the T Stroke aid which is great if you putt with an arc so with that and the navigator together it could be really good with the feel and visual.
		
Click to expand...

I've done 32 three putts in a row as a best(on carpet) due to weather our practise green has been closed for 2 months, definitely gives you confidence when lining up from 3-4 feet, only cynical comment I'd have is, would of my putting improved by the same amount if I'd of just practised putting without the Navigator over the same period?


----------



## mdmd16 (Feb 8, 2016)

Sounds like I might need one of these. My long game has come on leaps and bounds in the last year or so and so has my chipping but my general putting is still hit and miss. I want to use 2016 to improve it so first off I'm going to splash out on a new putter I want to try anything I can to help better this area of my game so an aid like this could really help. I'm considering getting laser surgery too on my eyes as my vision isn't perfect and my glasses only do so much. That makes longer puts really difficult.


----------

